# Labyrinth Drain



## Alias (Dec 9, 2008)

There are many drains in London which people claim to be the best. Personally for shear complete and utter madness labyrinth is my favorite. It is also my most hated. The reasons for this are it has some of the most awesome features all in one drain. However these features are separated by miles and miles of ultra slippery pipes, imagine walking on ice for a LOOOOOONG way in waders lol.

Much fun was had with Siologen and Zero and some noob mistakes and comedy slips. but most of all it was just fun times under London. We exited and had no idea where we were, ended up walking for an hour passing Abbey road studio and then realising we were heading for the wrong tube station so got in a taxi for an idea of how far we travelled in this drain the taxi back to the car cost £15.

anyway I am not one for write ups so on with the photos mmmmmm brick.
Alias

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11





Alias​


----------



## cogito (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks awesome, but lethal at the same time like you say. Saw them on facebook earlier. 

I still need to do some draining.


----------



## King Al (Dec 10, 2008)

Great pics Alias, I would love to spend a few hours down there!


----------



## Bunk3r (Dec 10, 2008)

that is a nice looking drain and I love the pictures.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 10, 2008)

Another top Report A 

This is the first drain I've seen where the walls are glazed brick. Is this unusual?

Thanks for sharing.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## cactusmelba (Dec 10, 2008)

Really cool shots, love those bricks!


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Dec 10, 2008)

This place looks amazing. I must get supplies together to make sure I can do this sometime soon. Great pictures!


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool stuff as usual dude. Who is the crazy looking guy in pic 10? Looks like he lives down there


----------

